# Mise-à-jour Firmware iMac G3 266Mhz (cd tiroir)



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2003)

Jai actuellement la configuration suivante : iMac G3 266Mhz (cd tiroir), Mac OS 9.0.4.,, 160 Mo de RAM, version ROM de démarrage : 3.0.f3., version Mac OS ROM : FU1-3.7.

Je souhaite mettre à jour en Mac OS 9.2.2.. Lors du lancement de linstallation, un message minvite à mettre à jour le firmware. Jai téléchargé sur le site dApple lapplication correspondant à mon modèle de iMac. Je suis scrupuleusement les instructions, mais la mise-à-jour ne seffectue pas : lapplication cherche un système, ne le trouve pas et lécran reste alors désespérément blanc.

Comment puis-je contourner cet obstacle ?

Merci davance pour laide précieuse apportée.


----------

